# Americans are Fat



## Toro (Dec 4, 2011)

Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!



> 29.5%  Percentage of population 20 and over who are obese
> 
> Americas spare tire keeps growing. This year, 29.5% of the U.S. population over 20 was obese, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, up from 21.8% in 2000. Thats creating not just a big health problem for the country, but a big economics one.
> 
> ...



Number of the Week: The Economics of Obesity - Real Time Economics - WSJ


----------



## Gagafritz (Dec 4, 2011)

Obesity is an easy problem to solve.  All we have to do is redefine what obesity is in terms of a "normal" BMI and a new normal and PRESTO!!  No more obesity!!  lol


----------



## Gagafritz (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow Toro !  19K posts!  I bow to you for your magnificence!


----------



## Toro (Dec 4, 2011)

Gagafritz said:


> Wow Toro !  19K posts!  I bow to you for your magnificence!



Post count is inversely related to one's awesomeness.

Rep count, well, now that's a different story!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 4, 2011)

Toro said:


> Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toro's just worried we'll stretch over into Canada.

Wadda ya' want us to do...buy two seats????


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 4, 2011)

Toro said:


> Gagafritz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Toro !  19K posts!  I bow to you for your magnificence!
> ...



Rep count is an unreliable indicator.  I've never given a single positive rep since I've been here, so my rep count is of a much higher quality lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 4, 2011)

I suppose we'll all feel thinner when Chris Christie is elected president in 2016.

Not to mention classier.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 4, 2011)

Toro said:


> Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!"

Come and take it from me if you got the stones for the job. 

I got 350#'s of ass and I know how to use it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 4, 2011)

Gagafritz said:


> Obesity is an easy problem to solve.  All we have to do is redefine what obesity is in terms of a "normal" BMI and a new normal and PRESTO!!  No more obesity!!  lol



That's how we got to the obesity rates to begin with.  It should work to reduce them as well.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to think Americans were fat because they were lazy. I now believe that they're being lied to and manipulated through the FDA food pyramid.

You can follow that plan religiously and still not lose enough weight to be considered medically fit.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 4, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> I used to think Americans were fat because they were lazy. I now believe that they're being lied to and manipulated through the FDA food pyramid.
> 
> You can follow that plan religiously and still not lose enough weight to be considered medically fit.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html



Peas aren't a 'vegetable' either. They are a carb, just like corn.


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 4, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> I used to think Americans were fat because they were lazy. I now believe that they're being lied to and manipulated through the FDA food pyramid.
> 
> You can follow that plan religiously and still not lose enough weight to be considered medically fit.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html



Yeah, exactly.  The food pyramid is bullshit.  The easiest way to lose weight and/or stay in shape is to avoid sugar.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 4, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > I used to think Americans were fat because they were lazy. I now believe that they're being lied to and manipulated through the FDA food pyramid.
> ...



Avoid grains as well.  And all processed foods.
Buy fresh, cook fresh, eat fresh.
And screw the food pyramid bullshit indeed.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 4, 2011)

masquerade said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


The weird thing is that when you come off of the caffeine and sugar you start to actually think differently, you perceive the world differently. As it is and not through a sugar or food induced "fog". Then that cascades into everything else in your life.

I know it sounds strange but my psyche has changed in really subtle ways that are hard to describe. The obvious one is that my wife has pointed out that I'm not *nearly* as grumpy as I used to be. 

I really believe we can be manipulated through our diet. 

Look, the FDA approves and pushes the food pyramid that induces problems that can only be controlled by drugs approved by that same FDA!

Coincidence?


----------



## del (Dec 4, 2011)

we're just big boned


----------



## Si modo (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll give you my ice cream when you can take it from my cold, dead hands!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 4, 2011)

del said:


> we're just big boned



Thyroid problems?


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)

Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem


Have you been to the South lately Tank?


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem
> ...


South Central Los Angeles


----------



## peach174 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> I used to think Americans were fat because they were lazy. I now believe that they're being lied to and manipulated through the FDA food pyramid.
> 
> You can follow that plan religiously and still not lose enough weight to be considered medically fit.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ho-lost-40-pounds-eating-primal-anything.html




I agree with you Mad Scientist.
The new measure (Body Mass Index) as being Fat, makes the numbers much higher, so they can control us through their liberal agenda ( school lunches, fast food resturants and on and on it will go.


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3UUHskkGE]Obesity More Prevalent Among Blacks, Hispanics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem



Says the guy named Tank..


----------



## Toro (Dec 4, 2011)

Tank said:


> Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem



Piss off, racist.

Everyone at the IHOP I last went to was white.  And 98% of them were obese.  The only other couple I saw who wasn't fat was a Japanese couple.

FFS, I travel through enough airports to see how fat white America has become.


----------



## Middleoftheroad (Dec 4, 2011)

Toro said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Obesity in mainly a black and Hispanic problem
> ...



This is bull.  I've been to Canada and there is very little difference between the people there and the people here.  Plus BMI is a horribly flawed concept.
According to BMI Brad Pitt is overweight, and George Clooney is obese  .
Make sure to tell that to all the ladies that are in love with these two guys.


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## masquerade (Dec 4, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The weird thing is that when you come off of the caffeine and sugar you start to actually think differently, you perceive the world differently. As it is and not through a sugar or food induced "fog". Then that cascades into everything else in your life.
> 
> I know it sounds strange but my psyche has changed in really subtle ways that are hard to describe. The obvious one is that my wife has pointed out that I'm not *nearly* as grumpy as I used to be.
> 
> ...



What you post I don't find weird nor do I think it sounds strange.  It sounds normal and reasonable to me.  Perhaps your (my) grumpiness stemmed from being unhappy with how you looked and felt, due to the excess of carbs and sugar you (I was) were consuming day after day.  I know from my own experience I was unhappy most times I ate a high-fat meal or spent a little too much time enjoying delicious decadent sugary desserts.  Sure, it tasted good when it was going down, but a couple of hours later .... well that's a different story.  The battle would begin in my head on why I ate what I ate and how little self-control I had, making myself feel worse each time.  It was a vicious unhealthy cycle for both my body and mind.  Keeping insulin levels balanced can absolutely help with the psyche ... the moodiness.  As far as caffeine goes ... I've continued to enjoy one cup of hot coffee in the morning, cutting back from three I used to drink.

Last weekend a friend who lost 105 lbs. came to visit.  She brought with her a bag of 'baked' snacks from Trader Joes.  Faux onion rings the bag claimed you couldn't eat just one.  I really had no interest in eating any but I tried one.  One.  That's all I needed to know it was something I didn't _want_ to eat, regardless of the fact they were baked.  She proceeded to eat just about the entire bag.

I'm sure you understand Mad Scientist so I won't say how 'strange' this might be, but I now crave healthy foods.  I _want_ to eat veggies.  I _want _to eat fruits.  All need and desire and cravings to eat high-fat, high-carb and high-sugar foods has left me and I am free!  I can't explain how it happened ... it just happened.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 4, 2011)

Ewe's not FAT, ewe's just FLUFFY.....(Picture a sheep in your head when you read that) ~LoL~


----------



## masquerade (Dec 4, 2011)

Si modo said:


> I'll give you my ice cream when you can take it from my cold, dead hands!



^^^ This was me.

Any time of the day, any day of the year.  Even in the dead of winter when my hands were freezing cold, I was eating ice cream .... {{{ shivering }}}


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 4, 2011)

Tank said:


>



Genius, that's because the easy availability to starch over other choices you might find in a more urban setting tend to inflate the population's gut. Add in the fact that most Americans are running their asses silly working in corporate sweat shops with no time to make something decent and it's a recipe for fatties. Yes, there is some inherited obesity among blacks and hispanics but I don't see why that matters. For all we know you probably have a genetic propensity to fornicate with your 1st cousins but nobody here is holding that against you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 4, 2011)

Colin said:


>



Colin....does Douger know you have a picture of his Girlfriend?.........


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 4, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought it was Cesspit.....


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



this is:


----------



## Tank (Dec 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyqY5BNf-pk]Poverty, Ethnicity Affect Obesity Among Uk Children - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gagafritz said:


> Obesity is an easy problem to solve.  All we have to do is redefine what obesity is in terms of a "normal" BMI and a new normal and PRESTO!!  No more obesity!!  lol



You're a fucking genius.


----------



## BOBO (Dec 5, 2011)

This looks a lot better to me...

Big Breast Archive: Janet Jade

...than this...

Ex Girlfriend Pictures - Picture Page

I'll take the extra blubber of #1 over the chicken legs skin & bone look ANYTIME!!!  Hail the obese!!!


----------



## editec (Dec 5, 2011)

Americans eat too much, exercise too little and demographically spekaing, are growing older (ergo, fatter) too.


What I find most most troubling is the number of overweight children.

I suspect that *the number one problem, is SODA consumption.*


----------



## jillian (Dec 5, 2011)

editec said:


> Americans eat too much, exercise too little and demographically spekaing, are growing older (ergo, fatter) too.
> 
> 
> What I find most most troubling is the number of overweight children.
> ...



Soda consumption and video games... and parents who don't make them get out and do some type of physical activity.


----------



## Cowman (Dec 5, 2011)

For a lot of people, me included... it's a problem of addiction. There just isn't any sort of framework in this country to cope with the addictive problems people have been developing over their lifetimes when it comes to food.

No, the diet and exercise industry and all their gimmicky inventions are not a solution. Those are simply money-making industries designed around the knowledge that people will typically fail.


----------



## Douger (Dec 5, 2011)

Obesity statistics - Countries Compared - NationMaster


----------



## Rockerchick1 (Dec 5, 2011)

More diet and exercise! That's all I have to say!


----------



## Ropey (Dec 5, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!
> ...



You think Toro's worried?

This new IMF reach-around that has Canada tied to America through Europe is worrisome to me also.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 5, 2011)

del said:


> we're just big boned



I think more just "big bone" in my case.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 5, 2011)

Cowman said:


> *For a lot of people, me included... it's a problem of addiction. There just isn't any sort of framework in this country to cope with the addictive problems people have been developing over their lifetimes when it comes to food.*
> 
> No, the diet and exercise industry and all their gimmicky inventions are not a solution. Those are simply money-making industries designed around the knowledge that people will typically fail.



One needs to look within for the solution to the problem.  Commitment along with the desire and willingness to make the necessary changes in one's life.  In _any_ aspect of one's life.


----------



## Tank (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Cowman (Dec 5, 2011)

masquerade said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > *For a lot of people, me included... it's a problem of addiction. There just isn't any sort of framework in this country to cope with the addictive problems people have been developing over their lifetimes when it comes to food.*
> ...



Of course... but when you're fighting with an addiction that's just as seemingly powerful as that of a heroin addict with a society that has these temptations around you without any of it being illegal... it's remarkably difficult when simple willpower is the only way to beat it.

I've been down a deep dark road of fast food addiction and compulsive overeating that would absolutely terrify you.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 6, 2011)

Cowman said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I used to enjoy a Big Mac a couple of times a year but besides that, I can not relate to a fast food addiction.  Though I have suffered my own addictions to some foods and compulsive overeating as well.  Not to a degree that it was terrifying or that I couldn't get it under control on my own.  I think most of my 'eating issues' were due to fears and insecurities.   Eating made me feel safe and comforted even though most times I felt physically gross for what it was I ate.  

A couple years back I found myself down a deep dark road of despair ... personal issues ... nothing to do with food, yet food was always there with me to help ease the sadness.  Anywho, I started seeing a social worker and was introduced to books and websites for positive thinking and affirmations.  I started meditating regularly and worked with some hypnosis.  Long story short, I came out of that dark place and my Life has been so much better because of the changes I made.  With that said, I used (use) the same tools in my health and nutriton, diet and exercise.

By taking the negative thoughts about the way I saw myself, the food I ate and the exercise I continiously blew off and turning them into positive ones, I was able to make the changes needed.  The willpower and commitment came easy and effortlessly.   Releasing fears about overcoming an addiction is one of the first steps.  Along with acknowledging one's addiction and the willingness to overcome it.

Life, in my opinion, is really very simple.
What we believe about Life and about ourselves becomes true for us.  What we put out, we get back.  It's really that simple.  So keep your thoughts about yourself, food, diet and exercise, positive!



Americans ... if they really wanted ... could become leaner and healthier.  Many unfortunately, are not willing to give up the fattened life-syle they have grown accustomed to.


----------



## Douger (Dec 6, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7lYzUAGPDM]Fat America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 6, 2011)

*Americans are Fat *

True but we also have teenage girls starving themselves to death due to the predjudice against fat people. Do you think that predjudice is any less nasty than any other?


----------



## Cowman (Dec 6, 2011)

masquerade said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



Two XXL chalupas(the really large ones they  had) from taco bell with two crunchy beef tacos, and then making a detour over to Whataburger to get a double whataburger combo and a regular whataburger.

Or some days 2 big macs with a large caramel frappe, and then straight on over to braum's for a bag of deluxe burgers(5 burgers) because the mcdonald's meal seemed light.

I've spent more than 20 dollars for one combined 'meal' before... for one person. (that's fast food, mind you... so it's a LOT of food)

I would feel fairly stuffed... but then an hour later I'd be hungry again.

It's awful and it makes you feel awful and leads to a very quick death at a young age. The addiction is overwhelming. It was mostly the hundreds of dollars every month that prevented me from escalating things further. I was financially incapable of going even further beyond.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes- alot of Americans are fat, and it's eating up our healthcare dollars. The government and society in general have decided to demonize smokers for high health care costs associated with smoking, but I have been an RN for almost 30 years, and I assure you, we treat *many* more obese people than smokers. It's just not politically correct to call out people on their eating habit like it is to call out smokers.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't find fat people or smokers nearly as obnoxious as people who don't know how to mind their own business. Why not live your life the way you wish and allow others that same freedom?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 6, 2011)

9thIDdoc said:


> I don't find fat people or smokers nearly as obnoxious as people who don't know how to mind their own business. Why not live your life the way you wish and allow others that same freedom?


My Aunt and Uncle are morbidly obese. My Aunt since the mid 70's. She calls it a "life style choice" and goes ballistic if anyone mentions she should lose a few pounds.

But on the phone, in private, she cries that she's "trapped in a fat body" and would love to be thin.

I'll bet the vast majority of fat people would chose to be thin again if they could.


----------



## Cowman (Dec 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find fat people or smokers nearly as obnoxious as people who don't know how to mind their own business. Why not live your life the way you wish and allow others that same freedom?
> ...



As an obese individual, I never did understand the "lifestyle choice" line.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 6, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find fat people or smokers nearly as obnoxious as people who don't know how to mind their own business. Why not live your life the way you wish and allow others that same freedom?
> ...


 
They can. It's a numbers game, and it works every time, unless there is a serious metabolic disorder, and that is uncommon.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 6, 2011)

My mother was morbidly obese.  It finally killed her.  She must have weighed 600 pounds.

Instead of being fat, or even chubby, her weight had a profound effect on me.  After she died I stopped eating until I almost died too!  To this day, junk food isn't on the menu ever.  I love my cake, pie and cookies.  I buy ONE.  One slice of cake.  Two cookies.  Maybe a couple of times a month.   I can eat two french fries and throw the rest away.  

Maybe I'm just lucky in a twisted bizarre way.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Dec 6, 2011)

As a former fat kid from age 9 to 17 I have to say it really is a matter of being lazy, compulsive, bad habits, and/or just being repugnant. Of course the lifestyle that we as Americans have become accustomed to doesnt help. The more convinent/affordable the food the worse it is for you, our jobs have us sedentary for 8 hours a day and when we are done with work we love our tv, our internet, our video games, etc and you have to look after your kids, and your significant other wants you to do that inane task that will take all day. And of course work is stressful so you eat more to cope with the stress. The best advice I can offer is to stop drinking soda with sugar, start watching what you eat, and find some workout routine you enjoy and keep at it.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 6, 2011)

Toro said:


> Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!



I blame the former more than the latter. Our main problem is our inactivity. When I lose weight, its always because I'm more active. Two times in my life where the pounds just came off were 1) hiking the appalachian trail. Ate like a PIG, still lost 35 lbs in about two weeks 2) moving out of old place and into new owned house, and then spending the first month working on it. didn't change eating habits. Lost 20 lbs.

I think if you look at where folks are less overweight - new york city, for instance - their eating habits aren't much different than elsewhere, they just get a lot more activity. The average new yorker walks 4 miles a day.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 11, 2011)

Gagafritz said:


> Obesity is an easy problem to solve.  All we have to do is redefine what obesity is in terms of a "normal" BMI and a new normal and PRESTO!!  No more obesity!!  lol



  That's right!  I love it!


----------



## mskafka (Dec 11, 2011)

lizzie said:


> Yes- alot of Americans are fat, and it's eating up our healthcare dollars. The government and society in general have decided to demonize smokers for high health care costs associated with smoking, but I have been an RN for almost 30 years, and I assure you, we treat *many* more obese people than smokers. It's just not politically correct to call out people on their eating habit like it is to call out smokers.



Something we definitely agree on.  In the 16 years I've been in healthcare, it seems as though people have doubled in size.  In 30 years...I can't imagine.  

We probably both have the backs to prove it.


----------



## Haplo (Dec 11, 2011)

Cowman said:


> Of course... but when you're fighting with an addiction that's just as seemingly powerful as that of a heroin addict with a society that has these temptations around you without any of it being illegal... it's remarkably difficult when simple willpower is the only way to beat it.
> 
> I've been down a deep dark road of fast food addiction and compulsive overeating that would absolutely terrify you.



So we now have to make fast food illegal because some people just can't help themselves?

Simple willpower is not the only way to fight it.  Associations like Alcoholics Anonymous have been helping people stay sober for years and years without having to bring back prohibition.  If it's a problem, find other people who can relate and talk about it.

"Ohh, I get by with a little help from my friends . . ."


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 15, 2011)

Food pyramid?

Get with the times!

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/03/business/03plate.html


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 15, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Food pyramid?
> 
> Get with the times!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/03/business/03plate.html



Too many grains in that square pyramid.  And if protein comes from meat, then it should be lean meat.


----------



## nitroz (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm not fat.

I go to the gym every other day and am trying to get ripped.
I got some results, but still scrawny. (and yet I do 200 crunches with an additional 50 pounds....)

Just means that I need to pick up the pace and do 300 crunches.


----------



## nitroz (Dec 15, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Food pyramid?
> 
> Get with the times!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/03/business/03plate.html


----------



## waltky (Jan 7, 2012)

Obesity - cancer link...

*Doctors Report Rise in Obesity-Related Cancers in US*
_January 07, 2012 - The American Cancer Society says in its annual report that fewer Americans are dying of cancer, but doctors are seeing more patients with cancers linked to obesity, including pancreatic and kidney cancers. And while breast cancer patients are living longer, the risks of developing this type of tumor are rising along with the growing rates of obesity._


> For many people, a cancer diagnosis is no longer a death sentence.  Former U.S. presidential candidate Herman Cain was diagnosed six years ago with stage-four colon cancer. Tumors had already spread to his liver. Cain was given a 30 percent chance of survival. But after having surgery and undergoing chemotherapy, Cain says his cancer went into remission.  The American Cancer Society's annual report shows that death rates from cancer in the U.S. have continued to fall. Between 2004 and 2008, cancer death rates for men went down nearly two percent a year; for women they declined about one-and-a-half percent each year.  Over a longer period of time, from 1990 through 2008, cancer death rates plunged almost 23 percent for men and just over 15 percent for women. That translates to a million lives saved.
> 
> But doctors are reporting more cases of esophageal, pancreatic, liver and kidney cancer. Obesity is a risk factor for these types of cancers and for breast cancer as well. It's also a risk factor for a number of chronic diseases, including Type 2 diabetes.   At the Harvard School of Public Health, Dr. Dariush Mozaffarian focuses on the connection between diet and chronic diseases.  "Most of my focus has been on diet, because the bang for your buck for changing your diet is really profound," Mozaffarian noted.  And Dr. Mozafarrian believes that just as growing numbers of Americans have quit their smoking habits, they can beat the obesity trap, and avoid the cancers and other diseases that result.  "We've had huge success in this country with smoking," added Mozaffarian.  "We've gone from about 55 percent smokers to 25 percent smokers in about 40 years."
> 
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Jan 7, 2012)

Americans are fat, lazy ...and free. What are neo-socialists going to do about that? Wait for the army of IRS agents to come knocking your door with a warrant. Felony fatty foods, misdemeanor consuming calories? Failure to be green? The sky's the limit for the brave new world of government mandates.


----------



## Meister (Jan 7, 2012)

The government needs to step it up and mandate what we eat, and if we don't comply there needs to be a fee (or tax) levied against those who don't conform to said mandates.
I think the same could be applied to those who don't wear brimmed hats out in the sun for protection against skin cancer which is also on the rise.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jan 7, 2012)

Meister said:


> The government needs to step it up and mandate what we eat, and if we don't comply there needs to be a fee (or tax) levied against those who don't conform to said mandates.
> I think the same could be applied to those who don't wear brimmed hats out in the sun for protection against skin cancer which is also on the rise.



Michelle is on to something then. If you refuse to eat it you will get slimmer.

See the LA school district for further details


----------



## Magnus1 (Jan 13, 2012)

The information is full of the authentic and vital  information which gives the variety of the techniques to live a healthy  and respectable job in this life of the thorns.


----------



## laughinReaper (Jan 13, 2012)

But it's a barvarian creme donut! It's covered with rich chocolate and exploding with custard creme in a soft freshly made donut. How can I put down such yummy perfection?  Next time I come across a cruller I'll gladly put it down.


----------



## laughinReaper (Jan 13, 2012)

nitroz said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Food pyramid?
> ...



I'm in diabetic shock just looking at this post.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 13, 2012)

Douger said:


> Fat America - YouTube



yea you should talk.....your just as overweight as they are.....dont forget.....i seen a picture of you......when was the last time you seen your Dick?....


----------



## Trajan (Jan 13, 2012)

Toro said:


> Get off the couch, Americans!  And put down that doughnut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't worry,Michelle obama is on it, after she puts down thew cheeseburger..


----------



## Toro (Jan 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, cheeseburger ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2012)

Meister said:


> The government needs to step it up and mandate what we eat, and if we don't comply there needs to be a fee (or tax) levied against those who don't conform to said mandates.
> I think the same could be applied to those who don't wear brimmed hats out in the sun for protection against skin cancer which is also on the rise.



It doesn't have to be mandated but good health should always be promoted.  This is why I don't take Republicans seriously, you always have to take things to an absurd level just to make some nebulous point.

Cigarettes should be taxed as well as booze, they are both detremental to your health, your families who worry about your health and to those around you who suffer from second hand smoke, drunk drivers and high medical costs.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Gagafritz said:
> ...



Sorry, I had to Rep you for that


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The government needs to step it up and mandate what we eat, and if we don't comply there needs to be a fee (or tax) levied against those who don't conform to said mandates.
> ...



ObamaCare will decide what we can eat, we don't know what's good for us


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Gagafritz said:
> ...



You have 20,000 posts so you are more likely getting a few that have nothing to do with what you have to say.  A lot of people have to spread rep around before giving it to the one they really want to rep.  You benefit from that because you are likely in the vicinity.

Ya know?


----------



## editec (Jan 14, 2012)

nitroz said:


> I'm glad that I'm not fat.
> 
> I go to the gym every other day and am trying to get ripped.
> I got some results, but still scrawny. (and yet I do 200 crunches with an additional 50 pounds....)
> ...


 
If you're working hard in the gym and not gaining bulk you probably need more protien in your diet.

Ph yeah one more minor point.

We do need some FAT in our diets.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > The government needs to step it up and mandate what we eat, and if we don't comply there needs to be a fee (or tax) levied against those who don't conform to said mandates.
> ...



that is Dean right there......Sarah thank you.....i could not have said it better.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Hey Harry, how are you?  Hope all is well on the homefront.


----------



## Meister (Jan 14, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Harry, if obamacare passes the litmus test in the Supreme Court giving the the power for the government to start mandating, it will open a can of worms.  If you don't think so....remember the Eminent Domain law that was overturned, and what it created for home and landowners?
Yeah, sound just like Dean....but.

Oh by the way...hi, Sarah.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2012)

Meister said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hey Meister how goes it?


----------



## Meister (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Doing just fine in the north country, Sarah.  Lacking snow but have plenty of cold.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 25, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Actually, a lot of people have no idea what is good and bad for them.  People, in general, are not that smart.  The average IQ is 100; that's stupid to me.  Sorry to anyone here with an IQ in that range, but truthfully, 100 is pathetic.  And remember, that's the average.

The only real way to get people to change is through education.  People do not cook at home anymore.  For most people, cooking means sticking a frozen dinner in the microwave.  And the poorer people are, the more likely they are to not really cook at home.  They eat a lot of fast food and at home, they eat nothing but processed foods.  Mothers no longer teach their daughters to cook.  In fact, if anyone cooks in the house, it's as likely to be the man.  Remember when Home Economics and cooking was mandatory in high school?  It should be again, and not just for the girls.  

As for the fact that kids do not get anywhere near enough exercise, it should be mandated that all kids get one period of gym class every day of the school year at every grade level.  I don't care if we cut their academic classes short to do it.  Healthier kids will learn better in less time.  It's going to take at least a full generation to turn this around.  The sooner we start, the better.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 25, 2012)

Fortunately leaders like Mao and Stalin knew how to address the problem of fat citizens.  A little forced starvation will be for your own good.


----------



## Polk (Jan 25, 2012)

jillian said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Americans eat too much, exercise too little and demographically spekaing, are growing older (ergo, fatter) too.
> ...



Soda consumption is a far bigger factor. It'll take hours of play to burn off a single can.


----------



## Polk (Jan 25, 2012)

masquerade said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > *For a lot of people, me included... it's a problem of addiction. There just isn't any sort of framework in this country to cope with the addictive problems people have been developing over their lifetimes when it comes to food.*
> ...



That's making it way too simple.


----------



## waltky (Mar 21, 2012)

Obese seniors at risk of mental decline...

*Obesity harms 'later brain skill'*
_21 March 2012 - A high BMI was linked to lower cognitive scores_


> Being overweight in later life puts you at higher risk of brain decline, research suggests.  A study of 250 people aged between 60 and 70 found those with a high body mass index (BMI) and big waists scored more poorly in cognitive tests.  The Alzheimer's Society said the research, in the journal Age and Ageing, added to evidence that excess body fat can affect brain function.  Lifestyle changes can help make a difference, it said.  The Korean study looked at the relationship between fat levels and cognitive performance in adults aged 60 or over.
> 
> The participants underwent BMI - a calculation based on a ratio of weight to height - and waist circumference measurements, a scan of fat stored in the abdomen and a mental test.  Both a high BMI and high levels of abdominal fat were linked with poor cognitive performance in adults aged between 60 and 70.  In individuals aged 70 and older, high BMI, waist circumference and abdominal body fat were not associated with low cognitive performance.  The lead author of the study, Dae Hyun Yoon, said: "Our findings have important public health implications. The prevention of obesity, particularly central obesity, might be important for the prevention of cognitive decline or dementia."
> 
> ...


----------

